# Doc's & Nurses



## SandyT (Jul 19, 2011)

Is their any Doc's or Nurses who graduated in UK an then moved to Brisbane? Do you know how long a registered (Adult) nurse needs in experience post graduation before you can apply for independent skilled visa? (my husband is the nurse). I'm a Core Trainee in Anaesthetics and wondered if there are similar training posts in Oz as we have in the UK and if so does anyone have contacts for Deanery's etc? Any info would be much appreciated. Sandy, Newcastle Upon Tyne, UK.


----------

